# HFEA consultation on egg and sperm donation



## silvergirl (Jan 12, 2011)

Just noticed this invite to consultation from HFEA and thought some of us may want to offer our thoughts and experiences on donor eggs and sperm.

The consultation closes on 8th April 2011.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/5605.html

Enjoy
Emma


----------

